# Camper broken in Spain!!!HELP



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

My campervan broke down in Alicante, I had RAC European recovery Full cover but they are USELESS,
I want to know if anyone can advise on a good transporter to get her home to the UK, we have an apartment in Quesada but need the campervan in the UK.
Just be advised do NOT pay the RAC for any cover in europe because they are totally worthless, £240 for nothing,,,,, 
Hope someone can help,:eyebrows:


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

take it to a garage and get it fixed ? what type of camper is it ? and whats wrong with it ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

petalsdad said:


> My campervan broke down in Alicante, I had RAC European recovery Full cover but they are USELESS,
> I want to know if anyone can advise on a good transporter to get her home to the UK, we have an apartment in Quesada but need the campervan in the UK.
> Just be advised do NOT pay the RAC for any cover in europe because they are totally worthless, £240 for nothing,,,,,
> Hope someone can help,:eyebrows:


if you can't get it fixed, then contact Car Transport Spain | CarTranSpain | Car Transportation Spain - I haven't used them, but I know them personally & they have a good reputaion


----------



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

petalsdad said:


> My campervan broke down in Alicante, I had RAC European recovery Full cover but they are USELESS,
> I want to know if anyone can advise on a good transporter to get her home to the UK, we have an apartment in Quesada but need the campervan in the UK.
> Just be advised do NOT pay the RAC for any cover in europe because they are totally worthless, £240 for nothing,,,,,
> Hope someone can help,:eyebrows:


Thanks for all your advice, It is in a garage in Almoradi as we speak and we are hoping its fixable<<<<< 
If that fails I will get in touch with the companies recommended,
I am really gratefull to all of those who got back to me on this forum,
We will let you know as things progress,
Jim & Jackie


----------



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

Renault lesharo campervan, Its a 2 litre renault engine so should be good to find parts for, Heres Hoping for some good luck,


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We spoke to some people the other day who were here in Spain in a Ford motorhome. They were going to get the service done here because it is SO much cheaper then in GB and they always do this. If your camper is fixable, it will not cost you as much to have it done here, although I suppose your insurance will pay.

Good luck.


----------



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

*Hoping!!!!!*



spanish_lad said:


> take it to a garage and get it fixed ? what type of camper is it ? and whats wrong with it ?


Its a Renault Le Sharo long wheelbase campervan, Official conversion, 1984, hopefully the garage WE chose will actually look at it unlike the "recommended RAC garage" they took it to,
Opened bonnet, Lit ***, got my hubby to turn engine over, It turned very slowly, Looked at the brand new oil,(no water in it) shrugged and declared it "kaput"
Waiting for news now, Fingers XXXXXed
Jim & Jackie:boxing:


----------



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

jaws101 said:


> We spoke to some people the other day who were here in Spain in a Ford motorhome. They were going to get the service done here because it is SO much cheaper then in GB and they always do this. If your camper is fixable, it will not cost you as much to have it done here, although I suppose your insurance will pay.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you, we are hoping its getting fixed now!!!!
As for the insurance paying it was not in an accident so no chance there . But that is why we wasted £240 on RAC cover, Should have saved my money as they are equal to a chocolate teapot for their usefullness,,,,


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi sorry for your predicament, have you looked at web sites for mobile English speaking car mechanic's in Torrevieja area?

Google

I hope one of them can help you.


----------



## petalsdad (Oct 29, 2012)

fergie said:


> Hi sorry for your predicament, have you looked at web sites for mobile English speaking car mechanic's in Torrevieja area?
> 
> Google
> 
> I hope one of them can help you.


Many thanks Fergie
Hoping against hope that she can be fixed, No garage can be worse than the RAC one we where taken to, Im sure they pay them to say that "KAPUT" so they dont have to do the work,


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your predicament but not sure why you slag off the RAC so much. Their policy says you will be either fixed at the road or towed to a garage - that seems to have been done. The policy also says that they will repatriate a vehicle provided the cost is less than the market value. I suspect the market value of your vehicle which appears to be nearly 30 years old is not very much. Is that the problem?


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

The camper appears to be a derivative of the old Renault Traffic van. Done a bit of googling, seems it uses the same engine as a Renault Espace of the same vintage. Known for bad headgaskets, and p*ss poor gearboxes. Any Renault garage should be able to fix it. 

You were lucky to get any kind of cover for breakdown services for campervans / motor homes of that vintage. Not even the Caravan Club will cover it!

If you do have to get it transported back to the UK it will probably require a low loader... be prepared for really eye watering charges! Been there done it, got the scars and the t-shirt!

Chevvy Allegro 6.2 litre V8 turbo-diesel, 33 footer, blown rad, blown hoses, blown expansion bottle after fan belt for water pump snapped and took out four other drive belts. No Chevvy dealerships in Spain / France. Low loader transport from San Sebastian to Granada 4200€ AND the haulage company punctured the diesel tank... Vehicle eventually written off.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If its anything to do with headgasket/cracked head-block/oil in the coolant, then get a bottle of K-Seal (do not know if they sell it in Spain, but loads on E-Bay.uk)

As has just been said, to transport it back to the UK is a non runner (that means not worth it)


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

in that case, might i suggest the renault forums, if you know what the symptoms are and type of engine that is in it ? (it´ll be on the V5).


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't forget

English Mobile Mechanics, Marbella, Costa del Sol, Spain - Car mechanics in Spain


----------

